# Potential Model Maker Commission?



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

There is a NE businessman who owns a house named after a vessel,long gone....the house was originally owned by the shipowner. He has managed to get a picture of the vessel from the US and has asked a fellow Shipbroker if he knows any model makers?

If you have an interest is such would you PM me and I would pass this on to him.

geoff


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

problem is erimus, people who want a commission building, think you can knock one up in a few weeks and charge a couple of hundred quid.
the last time I built a commission was 10 years ago and charged £3750.00p then..........if he goes to a man like Malcolm Darch he will be looking on 20K plus.

it would be interesting to know what he wants building and what he is prepared to pay for his model.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for reply...I will send it onto him and see what his reaction is!
cheers
geoff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

He replied as follows:-

I am not interested in a perfectly faithful model. I have no quarrel with the fees that are charged by skilled model makers. I can't imagine the level of patience, the amount of research, and the number of hours that some of the ship models I've seen must represent. What I am looking for is a model that represents the basic shape and dimensions of the ship after which our house is named. I had hoped that I could something like that done for £500.

Does this add anything to the mix??

geoff


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

What is the name of the ship? That is the very first thing a potential builder would want to know!


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Roraima...there is a picture which he purchased from USA.....if interested I could put you,or any others, in touch ,just PM me an e-mail address.

cheers
geoff


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

There were 5 _Roraima's_ I would think the most likely one was the ship that was burned and sunk at the Mount Pelee volcanic eruption at Martinique in 1902. The ship burned, and finally sank there in 165 feet of water. Here is a firm that will make a model of her: http://www.modelshipmaster.com/products/ocean_liners/SS_Roraima.htm I have no connections with this company, and don't know anything about them, but full details are in the link above. The ship was owned by the Quebec Line of Canada! There was a British _Roraima_ built in 1979.
Bob


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Erimus said:


> He replied as follows:-
> 
> *I am not interested in a perfectly faithful model*. I have no quarrel with the fees that are charged by skilled model makers. I can't imagine the level of patience, the amount of research, and the number of hours that some of the ship models I've seen must represent. What I am looking for is a model that represents the basic shape and dimensions of the ship after which our house is named. *I had hoped that I could something like that done for £500.
> *
> ...


sadly most model makers I know including myself build and strive to be as perfect a reflection on the actual ship as we can get..............and no one I know would "knock up" a boat to a price just to satisfy someone with little respect for the real ship...........there are Chinese companies on the internet that will do so for the price he is willing to pay, using just photos of the ship.....................but accuracy is far beyond their remit. sorry that's the best I can offer as a model builder


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

this is what I strive for and as perfect as I can get to the original.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

In the past when I took private commissions, I often worked for less than the minimum wage, and only occasionally topped the £1,000 mark for very complicated models. Believe it or not, there are modelmakers who can produce a decent job in a few weeks at reasonable cost.  It is just a matter of finding them. In this case, we still don't know exactly what ship he is looking for (as there were several of that name) and what size of model, or even what price range! Anyway, the link I supplied above is to a company that do produce a model of one ship of that name - although I have no idea what they charge. I have never found it very satisfactory to work through an intermediary, because communication often breaks down, as it appears to have done here!
I no longer take on private commissions, but I did try to point him in the right direction, but things seem to have fizzled out. This is one I built several years ago, it went at auction for £600, but all I got after all deductions was £344, and even then the income tax took another £69 off me, leaving a profit of only £275! That was the straw that broke the camel's back and was the last one that I sent to auction! (It took me 84 hours to build, including the display case and carrying case!).
Bob


----------



## LaFlamme (Feb 1, 2011)

Salutations to all,
Check the Gallery on this site for pictures of the "S.S. Gypsum Countess".
I commissioned this model from Jerome Morris, Maine, U.S.A.
I sailed on the Countess in 1969-1970.
A few years ago Mr. Morris also built a model of the "M.V. Wheat King" for me (photo in the Gallery). He is a true artist, he knows ships, and has produced a large number of models. Details on the costs can only be obtained from Mr. Morris.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I am awaiting a reaction from my contact,the vessel mentioned by you isn't the one he is seeking.If I hear from him again I will post here.

Geoff


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Beautiful!


thank you Stephen..........the only scale I can work in these days is 1;12 scale, as anything smaller I cannot manage because of my arthritics.............did you ever get your model tug build for yourself............would love to have done it, but sadly couldn't have done it justice, and hate to let people down.

take care.............love your paintings..........keep them coming.


----------



## geo_sim (Mar 23, 2007)

I might be able to help with this. George


----------

